# body solid power rack and decent bench



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

just moved to a new house with a garage so looking to build a nice home gym, i was looking at the body solid gpr370, just wondered if anyone has one or if anyone can give me any info on them, are they nice and sturdy? i like this because of the multiple positions making it good for all pressing and squating, also can anyone reccomend a good bench that goes from upright to decline? ive been on all the websites that sell stuff so just after peoples opinions.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Have a look at dutchtonys mega test log. In he's vids I believe it's a body power multi press rack. It's a body power bench too.


----------

